# East Coast = Smooth Walls - West Coast = Textured Walls



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

Why is that the standard? 

Did California want to add another trade to the mix for more jobs, or are the mudders on the left coast not so good?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

******** said:


> Why is that the standard?
> 
> Did California want to add another trade to the mix for more jobs, or are the mudders on the left coast not so good?


 
Are there some generally accepted standards somewhere that you are referring to? Do tell, ********!


----------



## uglyjoe (Jan 18, 2008)

Florida is big on textured walls & round corners. I don't think its an east coast west coast thing. We got a lotta mexi-mudders around here and for the most part... they do NOT do good work. But it really no-ones fault except the General Contractors. They budget $100 for $1000 worth of work and it shows.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

uglyjoe said:


> Florida is big on textured walls & round corners. I don't think its an east coast west coast thing. We got a lotta mexi-mudders around here and for the most part... they do NOT do good work. But it really no-ones fault except the General Contractors. They budget $100 for $1000 worth of work and it shows.


It is remarkable how absolutely dirt cheap the drywall guys will work for. Yikes.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

In IL it's not uncommon to see 3x mud to get nice smooth walls. Most do two coats, but the drywall has to be hung right. I've been in the situation many times where they swear up and down that 2x is just fine and smooth. Then I go to paint it, and it's not the case. Still don't understand why tapers won't take the extra money to do the easiest coat, the 3'd one.

In NV, I noticed a definate lack in the hanging and taping. They never do 3 coats, ever. May not even do 2x. I did a remodel and asked the tapers to do a 3'd coat. And this was before they started hanging the drywall. I purposely asked beforehand, so they'd hang the sheetrock well enough to get smooth walls. It didn't work, they did a grudging 3'd coat, at extra cost, and it was a waste. I had to do a lot of the work myself after they were gone. Including the redo of many areas of the drywall, tearing out, adding nailers and rehanging. Keep in mind that LV is not an old town and remodels aren't as difficult as historic homes.

The products are different here too. I'm used to sheetrock and plus3 products, but here they use a different brand and the availability of alternatives is very limited.

Not sure, but it looks like texture is more poplular in warmer climates, anyone know if that's true and why?
Experts at the splash on method of texture, it doesn't require nearly as much sanding as smooth walls, so there's the trade off. But, I learned smooth walls, and push for it when possible.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

I think people except what they think is good work cause they dont know better....this is a trend ...once they see something they like or one person does it it flows like wild fire


----------



## tburritt (Jan 16, 2008)

I use to live in MN where most all construction used smooth finish which I like. Harder to get if walls are off but your workmanship will show. I now live in central Fl and this was the first place I saw orange peal and HEAVY knockdown. They move so fast and have no quality or pride in their work I cant believe it. The only way they can cover up there inperfections is to texture. I still prefer the smooth finish and use it when ever I can convince the homeowner it is worth the cost. And your home will not look like everyone elses! In track homes you will always find a homeowner or two that want to be diferent. You are correct that the hangers and finishers from over the border are working dirt cheep and you get what you pay for!!
My .02


----------

